# A smoked Easter roast



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We decided ta try somethin a bit different fer this year, so I slow smoked a couple a bottom round roasts fer dinner.

Here they be:










Got a good smoke ring (the red ring round the outside a that sliced piece) an there mighty tastey, havin a hard time keepin everbody outa them fer dinner!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What time did you say dinner was? 

Virginia to your neck of the woods ... you know I got ta plan all than in.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall best have a tail wind if yer gonna make dinner!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

*Andi Ill pick you up in my helicopter lol. Sounds gooooood Coot.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang ... missed my helicopter ride. 

The smoked Easter roast sure did look good!!!!!!!!!!!!:beercheer:


----------

